# Межпозвоночная грыжа L4-L5-4,5 мм, L5-S1-7х7 мм с секвестром 6х8х6 мм



## Kalinina_Elena (3 Мар 2017)

Доброго времени суток, Уважаемые доктора!
Что делать дальше, помогите советом!
Борюсь с грыжей с мая 2016- Диагноз - Остеохондроз, корешковый синдром L5-S1 справа- консервативное лечение практически не помогло и в ноябре 2016 началось обострение, не могла стоять на ногах, было онемение в правой ноге, боль в икре. 21.12.2016 была сделана операция "Холодная нуклеопластика", после нее начала восстанавливаться чувствительность в ноге, и ощутила себя счастливым человеком. Но лечащий врач предложил пройти послеоперационную реабилитацию в МНПЦ в Некрасовке, после ЛФК самочувствие начало ухудшаться и все боли вернулись вновь. Сейчас уже готова на операцию, но врачи четко ничего не рекомендуют, помогите определиться, как быть в моем случае, больше заинтересовала чрезкожная эндоскопия, ее реально сделать в Москве? И второй вариант-микрохирургическая дискэтомия. Какие центры вы можете посоветовать или быть может есть еще какой выход?


----------



## La murr (4 Мар 2017)

@Kalinina_Elena, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Николай Николаевич (4 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте , снимок плохого качества, нечего не видно.
С секвестром, если он есть, 2 варианта, либо ждать пока сам рассосётся либо удалить.


----------



## dr.dreval (4 Мар 2017)

@Kalinina_Elena, снимки малоинформативны. для получения консультации необходимо переснять/переделать МРТ


----------



## Kalinina_Elena (5 Мар 2017)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> @Kalinina_Elena, снимки малоинформативны. для получения консультации необходимо переснять/переделать МРТ



Добрый день, я отправила последний снимок на Вашу почту, посмотрите пожалуйста.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (5 Мар 2017)

Снимки плохо сфотографированы. Ничего не могу сказать.


----------



## Kalinina_Elena (6 Мар 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Снимки плохо сфотографированы. Ничего не могу сказать.



Добрый ночи! Могу ли я отправить на Вашу почту снимки?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (6 Мар 2017)

ndugo@mail.ru


----------

